# Machine cam



## GUADALUPE ADRIANA

Hola me pueden decir si es correcto traducir machine cam como
camara de la maquina?  En una maquina ensobradora

gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jalibusa

"Cam" es "leva" como las que mueven las válvulas en motores a explosión.


----------



## GUADALUPE ADRIANA

Hola jalibusa gracias por tu respuesta.

No lo habÍa querido traducir como "leva" ya que no sabÍa si existÍa este termino para la aplicacion mecanica.

Ahora cÓmo puedo traducir "finger cam"

muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## jalibusa

"Finger cam" por sí solo no tiene significado, cuál es la frase completa? dice "finger cam follower"?


----------



## GUADALUPE ADRIANA

Hola y gracias.  La frase completa es entering finger cam


----------



## jalibusa

Es la leva que mueve el entering finger.


----------



## GUADALUPE ADRIANA

Gracias Jalibusa pero no logro traducir "entering finger"
Te agradecería mucho si me puedes ayudar con eso


----------



## jalibusa

No creo poder hacerlo sin saber qué es lo que el finger hace; "entering" se refiere a una función específica de la pieza (el finger) en esa máquina en particular, no describe un componente mecánico habitual.


----------



## GUADALUPE ADRIANA

Aqui te pongo mas contexto jalibusa y millones de gracias por tu interes en ayudarme

the entering fingeres are a pair of spring stern guide fingers that are mounted to a linkage that is attached to a common shaft that are used to help guide the inserts into an open envelope without jamming.


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez llamarlos "dedos (ensobradores?) (insertadores?) "? Quedaría: "leva de los dedos ensobradores"?


----------

